# Unhappy with current website



## eric-holmes (Mar 10, 2010)

I am currently unhappy with my current website (see link in signature). I think I am most unhappy with the templates that smugmug provides. I find them to be a tad boring and drab. I came across this website tonight. http://www.bludomain.com/websites.cfm?wcID=2 Has anyone ever used them or heard anything about them? They seem to have lots of modern styled templates and lots of choices. I am just looking for some input. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ACrossley (Mar 11, 2010)

My site is a Bludomain template ... I also host with them. It is very user friendly and customizable despite being a set template. I had a designer create and insert my splash page and logos. I have many friends who also use the service ... it was originally suggested to me by a fellow photographer. 

I have had the same template over a year now, but know some who have updated and changed templates for different looks. Be sure to select a template for the functionality - not just aesthetics. Do you need a shopping cart? How many public galleries? Do you want to give your clients private galleries where they can view sessions? Many options exist!


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't be unhappy.

SmugMug's photo hosting and abilities are quite expandable and, frankly, quite appealing.

Look to customisation. If you want a template from BluDomain that looks like every other new flash site... yes, go for it. But the quality available on SmugMug is great, and even if you have to do this or this.


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 11, 2010)

well, yea, I can understand the issue.

Take a look at this Photography designs. I know one of my friends got it, and I am jelous)))))


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats a issue no doubt, but easy to over come, try to get good and modernise backgrounds its not difficult, good luck


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 11, 2010)

ACrossley said:


> My site is a Bludomain template ... I also host with them. It is very user friendly and customizable despite being a set template. I had a designer create and insert my splash page and logos. I have many friends who also use the service ... it was originally suggested to me by a fellow photographer.
> 
> I have had the same template over a year now, but know some who have updated and changed templates for different looks. Be sure to select a template for the functionality - not just aesthetics. Do you need a shopping cart? How many public galleries? Do you want to give your clients private galleries where they can view sessions? Many options exist!



What exactly is the "splash" page? Yes I would like to give my clients private galleries. None of the templates tell how many private galleries you can make.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 11, 2010)

I personally like Blu Domain, but some don't.  There are sometimes server issues.  It hasn't effected me much, but some people have had some real problems with them.

I however love their ease of use and the affordability.


----------



## ACrossley (Mar 11, 2010)

The splash page is the first/ opening page when you go to a site. The page has directions for the "portals" - blog/ website/ fan page - or whatever portals you choose. If you click on my link to my site, it is the VERY first thing to appear. I feel like it gives it more character to have this. I had a designer do the splash page for me ... may need updating now, but I do mainly children work so it is fitting.

I don't think their is a limit on client personal galleries ... I have the Sydney and have been very pleased. I have on average thirty active galleries. I also tell clients that galleries are taken down at the end of three weeks ... keeps me less cluttered and frees up any needed space. 

I, too have been very happy with my website and furthermore immediate customer service from Budomain. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, There are so many to choose from. It seems like the newer ones have more options than than the ones released earlier. I am looking at the $100 options.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah, it really depends. If you continue using smugmug you really won't need the shopping cart (I have the bludomain shopping cart, and to be honest the smugmug one is much better). 

Beyond that, just look at the options you need, some of the 100 dollar templates will serve you just fine.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually don't think I need a shopping cart at all. I do all of my print ordering through Millers.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't forget all those guests and others who might want to order a print.  A shopping cart is a must have.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats true, but will the shopping cart allow me to print the pictures or will BluDomain use some 3rd party printing company that could possibly put out low quality work?


----------



## bennielou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Eric,
I don't use Blu's shopping cart.  But the way I understand it is that people pick the photos, and then you go an order them from wherever you want.

Personally, I use Collages.net.  Super slick site and I can order them manually, or they can do it based on the preferences I ask for.  Super high quality stuff at a good price.  Give them a looksee.

But anyhoo, there are lots of options.  My average on the back end is between $700-$1500.  That's with the bride and groom having the disc.  I get tons of photos ordered from parents, guests, and table shots.  Even the bride and groom orders the larger ones.  You don't want to leave that kind of money laying on the table.


----------

